# Martini Racing Bianchi



## top_ring (Feb 9, 2004)

The build is finished. I know it may not be considered "full" vintage at 1996 but hey... it's got lugs, and a 1" head tube.

Bianchi made this half lug design; the superset/ superlug for lightness. They laser cut the tubing, then welded it to the head tube. Also done at the seat tube. The BB lug would be considered normal but with an ovalized down tube.

It's a Bianchi Reporta Corsa (race shop) Team Frame. The real cool factor is that it was constructed when Bianchi made the switch to Dedacciai Zero tubing, because earlier that year they were using Columbus. The 97's used the Zero tubes without lug work, so there's a _very_ small window that this frame was made in.


----------



## xjoex (Jan 4, 2006)

That is the bees knees!

-Joe


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

thats a lot of celeste!


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Nice, really nice!

Ditch the riser bar please! Just kidding ...

Love that fork!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fantastic bike. I always thought those were pretty cool...but given the tubing/lug window you have there...even cooler!

Who did the fork?


----------



## top_ring (Feb 9, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Who did the fork?


The fork: Bianchi factory rattle-can paint and decals from a LBS. Turned out well.


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Where did you get the "Bobke prayer sticks" in celeste? 

The more I look, the more I like it!


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm jealous!


----------



## top_ring (Feb 9, 2004)

KDXdog said:


> Where did you get the "Bobke prayer sticks" in celeste?


Bianchi USA. The web site won't take international orders. Being from Canada, I had to find a US Bianchi dealer and have them order, then ship to me.


----------



## grawbass (Aug 23, 2004)

Damn that's nice!


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Italian steel in celeste with lugs, whats not to like :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

